# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Работа на бирже статей для копирайтеров и заказчиков или сео статьи для раскрутки

## loik2011

Хочу поделиться эффективным способом заработка на текстовой бирже статей eTXT.ru
Суть метода очень проста: вы покупаете готовые  или заказываете написать статьи на бирже eTXT.ru (статьи на этой бирже очень дёшево можно купить у начинающих копирайтеров ) , а продаёте , купленные статьи на advego.ru (статьи там дорого стоят). Разница в цене ваша. За сутки можно до 100$ и более заработать.
Совет: для покупки статей на бирже eTXT.ru надо регистрироваться как заказчик.
*Подробнее о бирже eTXT.ru*
*Подробнее о бирже advego.ru*
Желаю удачи.

----------

